# لخبرا cnc plasma بلازما



## ماهرنت (18 مارس 2011)

أنا عندى cnc router وركبة في البلازما ولكن البلازما عند بداية كل جزة من التصميم تتأخر 3 ثوان ثم تشتغل و هذه المدة ضروري للبلازما ويوجد برنامج اسمه SheetCam لكن ليس مجاني ولم أقدرة شرائه من تونس لتعذر استخدام فيزا كاد هل من حل 
أسف علي الأخطاء في الكتاب لاأجيد العربي أسف

هذا ملف G-CODE من برنامج SheetCam التصميم نصف دائرة لكن هذا البرنامج مغلق وتجريبى يعمل 180 سطرا

N0000 (Filename: 112.nc)
N0010 (Post processor: Flashcut plasma.post)
N0020 (Date: 3/15/2011)
N0030 G20 (Units: Inches)
N0040 G90 G40
N0050 (Part: 112)
N0060 (Process: Plasma, Plan 1, Plasma, 0.9 mm Dart)
N0070 M06 T1 (Plasma, 0.9 mm Dart)
N0080 G00 Z0.1575
N0090 X9.5635 Y19.6634
N0100 Z0.1969
N0110 G04 X2.5
N0120 M50
N0130 G04 X1
N0140 G01 Z0.0000 F3.937
N0150 X9.8415 Y19.6673 F314.961
N0160 X10.1195 Y19.6634
N0170 X10.3973 Y19.6516
N0180 X10.6747 Y19.6320
N0190 X10.9514 Y19.6045
N0200 X11.2272 Y19.5691
N0210 X11.5019 Y19.5260
N0220 X11.7753 Y19.4752
N0230 X12.0471 Y19.4166
N0240 X12.3171 Y19.3503
N0250 X12.5852 Y19.2765
N0260 X12.8511 Y19.1951
N0270 X13.1145 Y19.1061
N0280 X13.3754 Y19.0098
N0290 X13.6334 Y18.9061
N0300 X13.8883 Y18.7952
N0310 X14.1401 Y18.6771
N0320 X14.3884 Y18.5519
N0330 X14.6330 Y18.4198
N0340 X14.8738 Y18.2807
N0350 X15.1106 Y18.1349
N0360 X15.3431 Y17.9825
N0370 X15.5713 Y17.8236
N0380 X15.7949 Y17.6582
N0390 X16.0136 Y17.4866
N0400 X16.2275 Y17.3089
N0410 X16.4362 Y17.1252
N0420 X16.6397 Y16.9356
N0430 X16.8377 Y16.7404
N0440 X17.0301 Y16.5397
N0450 X17.2167 Y16.3336
N0460 X17.3975 Y16.1223
N0470 X17.5721 Y15.9059
N0480 X17.7406 Y15.6847
N0490 X17.9028 Y15.4589
N0500 X18.0585 Y15.2285
N0510 X18.2076 Y14.9938
N0520 X18.3501 Y14.7550
N0530 X18.4857 Y14.5122
N0540 X18.6144 Y14.2657
N0550 X18.7360 Y14.0157
N0560 X18.8505 Y13.7623
N0570 X18.9579 Y13.5058
N0580 X19.0579 Y13.2464
N0590 X19.1505 Y12.9842
N0600 X19.2357 Y12.7195
N0610 X19.3133 Y12.4525
N0620 X19.3834 Y12.1834
N0630 X19.4458 Y11.9125
N0640 X19.5006 Y11.6398
N0650 X19.5475 Y11.3658
N0660 X19.5868 Y11.0905
N0670 X19.6182 Y10.8142
N0680 X19.6418 Y10.5372
N0690 X19.6575 Y10.2595
N0700 X19.6654 Y9.9816
N0710 Y9.7035
N0720 X19.6575 Y9.4256
N0730 X19.6418 Y9.1480
N0740 X19.6182 Y8.8709
N0750 X19.5868 Y8.5946
N0760 X19.5476 Y8.3194
N0770 X19.5006 Y8.0453
N0780 X19.4458 Y7.7727
N0790 X19.3834 Y7.5017
N0800 X19.3134 Y7.2326
N0810 X19.2357 Y6.9656
N0820 X19.1505 Y6.7009
N0830 X19.0579 Y6.4388
N0840 X18.9579 Y6.1793
N0850 X18.8506 Y5.9228
N0860 X18.7360 Y5.6694
N0870 X18.6144 Y5.4194
N0880 X18.4857 Y5.1729
N0890 X18.3501 Y4.9302
N0900 X18.2077 Y4.6913
N0910 X18.0585 Y4.4566
N0920 X17.9028 Y4.2263
N0930 X17.7407 Y4.0004
N0940 X17.5722 Y3.7792
N0950 X17.3975 Y3.5629
N0960 X17.2168 Y3.3515
N0970 X17.0301 Y3.1454
N0980 X16.8377 Y2.9447
N0990 X16.6397 Y2.7495
N1000 X16.4363 Y2.5599
N1010 X16.2275 Y2.3762
N1020 X16.0137 Y2.1985
N1030 X15.7949 Y2.0269
N1040 X15.5714 Y1.8615
N1050 X15.3432 Y1.7026
N1060 X15.1107 Y1.5502
N1070 X14.8739 Y1.4044
N1080 X14.6331 Y1.2653
N1090 X14.3884 Y1.1332
N1100 X14.1401 Y1.0080
N1110 X13.8884 Y0.8899
N1120 X13.6334 Y0.7790
N1130 X13.3754 Y0.6753
N1140 X13.1146 Y0.5789
N1150 X12.8511 Y0.4900
N1160 X12.5853 Y0.4086
N1170 M51
N1180 G04 X1
N1190 G00 Z0.1575
N1200 M51 M30

تقوم الماكن بالتوقف في النقط N0150 X9.8415 Y19.6673 F314.961 لمدة 3 ثوان ثم تكمل بقية الرسم


هل من الممكن أن تغير في ملف اخر في عدة نقاط التي نريدها حتى تقف مدة 3ثوان ثم تكمل عملها


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

أخي، أليس هذا هو نفس الموضوع الذي فتحته ثلاث مرات في البضعة ساعات الماضية؟


----------



## ماهرنت (18 مارس 2011)

أخي لم أجد حل فحولة التحسين في طريقة طرح المشكل شكرا للاهتمام وأرجو أن تساعدني لأني احتاجه أكيد 
وأكرر شكرا لك و للمنتدى


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

حسب ما فهمت من إجابة الأخ ksmkasm أن الأمر G4 هو الذي يمكن من خلاله الانتظار، فما المشكلة الآن؟


----------



## ماهرنت (19 مارس 2011)

لا يا أخي لم يحل المشكل


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مارس 2011)

كيف؟ أليس g04 هو أمر الانتظار؟


----------



## ksmksam (21 مارس 2011)

يا اخي جربت البرنامج الذي ارسلته اليك


----------



## mohamed sleem (21 مارس 2011)

ساعدوني يا أخوة

كيف أعرض موضوع جديد من عندي؟؟


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

sheetcam نسخة كاملة هو الذى يحل المشكلة


----------

